# Help using monitor as TV



## jake1327 (Sep 1, 2009)

Monitor: http://tinyurl.com/lvvbuv
DVI/HDMI Cable: http://tinyurl.com/n7ps62
Cable Box/DVR: http://tinyurl.com/kwrf4p

It sounded like a good idea at the time! I thought I would buy a new HD monitor and try using it as a TV. I researched online and found out as long as I purchased a HDCP-compliant monitor and hooked it up to my DVR, I should be fine...that's what I thought anyway. I bought the monitor indicated above, along with the HDMI cable, hooked it up to my box and I get about a second of picture, then it turns to snow for a couple seconds, then back again, and that cycle continues...a second of picture, then a couple seconds of snow, and on and on. The monitor works fine when I hook it up to my computer and the box is fine hooked up to my regular TV. I don't know if I'm missing something or if something's messed up or what. Any insights would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

did you check the faq's http://broadband.custhelp.com/cgi-b..._new_search=1&submit_btn.x=18&submit_btn.y=11


----------

